# Deployer fichier .war sur serveur Tomcat.



## dannau (3 Juin 2008)

Salut à tous, 

Comment on fait pour déployer une appli en .war sur un serveur apache Tomcat (construit avec Wavemaker)? 

Le serveur que j'ai contacté n'a pas le déploiement automatisé. Alors comment faire? Ou puis-je trouver des infos là-dessus?

Merci 1000 fois.    

Mark (Mantagua, Chili)


----------



## dannau (3 Juin 2008)

Ouah, ca vaut le coup d'aller sur un forum pour trouver de l'aide. Tu es d'une aide precieuse Dramis. Tu réponds ça à toutes les questions de ce forum? Ou c'était 1500 réponses réflechies et la 1501 pour passer le cap?

Mark (Mantagua, Chili)


----------



## Dramis (3 Juin 2008)

Fuck, y'a toujours ben des limites, faut faire au moins l'effort de chercher AVANT de poser une question.


----------



## dannau (3 Juin 2008)

Je l'ai fait l'effort, et tu sais quoi?... J'ai pas trouvé. 

Je viens pas sur ce forum à la peche aux idées. 

Mais toi, c'est quoi ton truc ici? Pourquoi te donnes-tu la peine de répondre si tu trouves que ma question n'est pas "valable"? T'es quoi pour décider quelle question vaut le coup et laquelle ne le vaut pas? C'est pas plutôt le boulot des modérateurs de MacG ça?

Tu vois, moi, je suis au Chili, je bosse et cherche des solutions pour faire avancer les problèmes techniques de mon schmilblick à moi. J'ai pas de bouquins en Français ici, pas d'accès à des développeurs francophones (ou si peu), donc il n'y a que le web. Alors ça passe évidemment par Google D'ABORD. Mais après je suis bien obligé de demander un coup de main aux types sympas qui veulent bien m'aider à avancer. 

J'espère que les 1500 réponse précédentes que tu as faites sur ce forum étaient plus intelligentes car sinon je pense qu'il faut que tu passes à autre chose.


----------



## Dramis (3 Juin 2008)

Arrête de fantasmer sur les 1503 réponse précedente et pas la peine de s'énerver, 

suffit de chercher deploiement war tomcat sur google et en 5ieme position tu trouves ça:

http://www-igm.univ-mlv.fr/~dr/XPOSE2003/tomcat/tomcat.php?rub=17

Ca te va?

Il fait beau au chili?


----------



## dannau (3 Juin 2008)

C'est vrai qu'elles me font fantasmer. Mais tu vois que quand tu veux, tu peux. Merci pour l'info.

Pour la méteo du Chili, tu trouveras sur Google...


----------



## grumff (4 Juin 2008)

Dramis a dit:


> Arrête de fantasmer sur les 1503 réponse précedente et pas la peine de s'énerver,
> 
> suffit de chercher deploiement war tomcat sur google et en 5ieme position tu trouves ça:
> 
> ...


C'est pas toujours évident de trouver les bons mots clé...  Ni un tuto qui explique les choses sans pré-requis (genre configuration des utilisateurs et des droits pour pouvoir se loguer sur tomcat, ça se fait pas toujours d'office).

Bref, je suis d'accord, c'est rageant de retrouver souvent sur les forums les questions "faciles" qui sont souvent posées, mais quand il faut moins de temps pour donner la réponse que pour rediriger sur google ou la recherche du forum, autant répondre, de toutes façons ça empêchera pas le suivant de reposer la question.

Fais comme moi, réponds une fois de temps en temps, et ignore les autres.


----------



## obi wan (5 Juin 2008)

On dirait un champ de bataille ce post... c'est un comble ^^


----------

